# Supplier Of Lactic Acid



## sah (7/12/07)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy a small amount (<1L) of food grade lactic acid?

I want to cheat on a berliner weiss.

thanks.
Scott


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/07)

Bought my last bottle from Grain and Grape.


----------



## sah (7/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Bought my last bottle from Grain and Grape.



They don't appear to have it in their catalogue at the moment.

Scott


----------



## berapnopod (8/12/07)

I've bought small bottles at chemists. Not cheap though, since I think I paid about $30 for either a 100 or 200ml bottle.

Berp.


----------



## dr K (8/12/07)

Acidulated malt, its not expensive (compared to the above prices), if you doubt me crunch on a bit of it !!!!
Your LHBS should have it or be able to get it.
Its still cheating, but its a bit more authentic!!!!!

K


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/12/07)

SAH said:


> They don't appear to have it in their catalogue at the moment.
> 
> Scott



Might be worth an email or phone call nevertheless. They could keep their website in better condition than they do...


----------



## sah (9/12/07)

dr K said:


> Acidulated malt, its not expensive (compared to the above prices), if you doubt me crunch on a bit of it !!!!
> Your LHBS should have it or be able to get it.
> Its still cheating, but its a bit more authentic!!!!!



Hi dr K,

Thanks for the suggestion, however I'm not convinced acidulated malt will give me the sourness I'd like. I've read others comment that they've been disappointed with it. For example this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p;hl=acidulated

regards,
Scott


----------



## sah (9/12/07)

I should say that the advantage I see with using lactic acid is that you blend it with the finished beer. So you can just add a small amount to start with and keep increasing the volume until the desired effect is reached.

Scott


----------



## Trev (9/12/07)

Scott, 

I got a small amount from a nearby Compounding Chemist - mind you it was bloody expensive that way, something like $7 for a tiny bottle with only 15ml or so.

Trev


----------

